# Comment ajouter un lecteur cd rom ds un g4 bi 867 ?



## PowerMike G4 (24 Février 2003)

Dc voilà je possede un g4 2x867 ac un lecteur graveur de cd et  et je veux lui mettre un autre lecteur de cd ds le ventre ! Donc je démonte tout j'install le lecteur ds l'emplacement ki lu est réservé et puis je redemarra et là ya un prob ! le lecteur graveur refuse de s'ejecter ! seul le vieux lecteur cd tout fraichement installé s'ejecte!

Le lecteur installé est une antiquité de novembre 1997 ke g récupéré de mon G3 beige 266 (c'est matshita le fabriquant j'crois bien , vitesse: 24 x ...

Est-ce un prob de maitre/esclave ou une incompatibilité matérielle ?

merci de vos réponse !


----------



## ederntal (24 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mike G4 Bi 867:</font><hr /> * Dc voilà je possede un g4 2x867 ac un lecteur graveur de cd et  et je veux lui mettre un autre lecteur de cd ds le ventre ! Donc je démonte tout j'install le lecteur ds l'emplacement ki lu est réservé et puis je redemarra et là ya un prob ! le lecteur graveur refuse de s'ejecter ! seul le vieux lecteur cd tout fraichement installé s'ejecte!

Le lecteur installé est une antiquité de novembre 1997 ke g récupéré de mon G3 beige 266 (c'est matshita le fabriquant j'crois bien , vitesse: 24 x ...

Est-ce un prob de maitre/esclave ou une incompatibilité matérielle ?

merci de vos réponse !     * 

[/QUOTE]

Si a partir du finder tu glisse l'icone du cd vers la poubelle sa eject pas ?!


----------



## archi (24 Février 2003)

Pour éjecter et fermer: touche éjection pour le lecteur en haut, touches option(alt)+éjection pour le lecteur en bas. Autrement on peut éjecter et fermer avec l'icône dans la barre des menus (OS X). 
Pour y accéder &gt; Préf. système &gt; clavier &gt; cocher "Afficher comm. éjection dans barre des menus" 
Attention aux réglages Master/Slave. Sur les bipros DDR c'est "cable select" et c'est la position sur la nappe qui détermine le réglage Master/Slave!


----------



## PowerMike G4 (25 Février 2003)

Merci de ta réponse Archi !
c bon g trouvé pk ça marchait pas .... mon ancien lecteur était configuré en tant que Master , donc deux lecteur en Master ça ne pe ke causer des emmerde ! Il suffisait simplement d'arracher un truc de plastic sur l'ancien lecteur et de le mettre kelke millimetre plus loin !ct aussi con ke ça ! lol


----------



## infinia (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mike G4 Bi 867:</font><hr /> * Merci de ta réponse Archi !* 

[/QUOTE] Ca .... c'est fait ! Au suivant Archi.


----------

